# Replacement glass for OBS Crius



## Alex_123 (24/12/15)

Good day Vapers , 

Worst vape day ever.
Broke 2 glasses for my new crius v3. 
Didnt even have a chance to vape on it.
Any vendors have replacement glass?
Apparently atlantis v1 and lemo 2 glasses fit.

Thanks!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/15)

Sorry to hear @Alex_123 
If i may ask, how did you break 2 glasses without even vaping on it?


----------



## Marzuq (24/12/15)

wow thats just unlucky bud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mohamed (24/12/15)

That's terrible @Alex_123 

I broke one aswell , trying to get the tank apart , only to Learn from it .
Both top and bottom press fit onto glass And screws together on the shaft,

Looks as if the Uwell tank glass section is similar in length and diameter.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Alex_123 (24/12/15)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Alex_123
> If i may ask, how did you break 2 glasses without even vaping on it?


One smashed between my fingers when I was disassembling for cleaning out of the box.

Second one broke during assembly. This one was my fault thought. It slipped out of my hand and fell onto my tiles...


----------



## Alex_123 (24/12/15)

mohamed said:


> That's terrible @Alex_123
> 
> I broke one aswell , trying to get the tank apart , only to Learn from it .
> Both top and bottom press fit onto glass And screws together on the shaft,
> ...


Uwell crown tanks glass seems to be a bit short according to specs online. Same diameter though.


----------



## vapeandacrepe (24/12/15)

Eish I'm sorry man, you and me both!!! Picked up my first sub-ohm 2 days ago (iJust2 kit), and cracked the glass an hour ago. So bummed you have no idea, I was enjoying the crap out of it . Looking forward to a relaxing Xmas eve with my new vape. Oh well.


----------



## Alex_123 (26/12/15)

No vendors?
Hoping they are just busy because of Christmas...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

